
Earth has new, but temporary, natural moon - guybedo
https://www.upi.com/Science_News/2020/02/26/Earth-has-new-but-temporary-natural-moon/5581582747586/
======
a3n
> NASA scientists have previously conducted computer simulations suggesting
> Earth is usually host to one or more mini moons, asteroids that temporarily
> circle Earth before breaking free and escaping back into interplanetary
> space.

What breaks them free? Is it a big pachinko game?

